# Universal will destroys the sincerity of the gospel



## MW (May 13, 2014)

Obadiah Sedgwick provides a graphic illustration of the insincerity involved in the Arminian notion of universal will (Bowels of Tender Mercy, 299):



> Can any man reasonably make Christ thus to express himself? "Father, thou didst seriously will the salvation of all alike, and so did I myself, and nothing is wanting on thy part, nor yet on mine, that all sinners might enjoy the same. Nevertheless I thank thee who didst thus love all alike, that thou hast hid the doctrine and knowledge of this universal salvation from the wise and prudent." Do you call this an equal love to all!



Those who insist that the well-meant offer must include a desire in God for the salvation of all men effectively change the nature of the offer and bring in an element of insincerity.


----------



## MW (May 13, 2014)

Samuel Rutherford (Christ Dying and Drawing Sinners to Himself, 539) demonstrates the pastoral implications of the Arminian doctrine of universal will. If an universal desire is expressed in the gospel offer it would only undermine faith and assurance in God’s promises because there could be no certainty that such promises would be fulfilled:



> But I have no assurance, hope, nor comfort to rest on a general good-will that God beareth to all, to Judas, Pharaoh, Cain, and to all mankind, no less than to me. For I am of the same very metal, and by nature am an heir of wrath as well as they.



A desire in God for the salvation of all men shows itself ineffectual to save. What hope can it offer the hearer of the gospel that he shall be saved? Such an universal desire might make men feel a little better about their hopeless condition but it cannot do anything to assure them that God will save them. So Rutherford continues (539-540):



> O cold comfort! And it works nothing in order to my actual salvation more than to the actual salvation of Judas the traitor: it sets on moving no wheels, no causes, no effectual means to procure the powerful application of the purchased redemption to me, more than to all that are now spitting out blasphemy against eternal justice, and are in fiery chains of wrath, cursing this Lord, and his general good-will to save them.


----------



## ZackF (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the powerful quotes Pastor Matthew. I still find it hard to believe that there are Reformed who hold to a universal salvific will.


----------

